
Boeing rebranding 737 Max to 737-8 in press release - harha
https://boeing.mediaroom.com/news-releases-statements?item=130724
======
sgillen
For anyone wondering, a rebrand has been rumored for some time, and this is
the first official press release using a new name.

~~~
harha
The really interesting part is them mixing both names in the statement, as if
it were separate models.

~~~
numpad0
Maybe a plane can be 737 MAX or 737-8 depending on the point in time it is
observed or upgrades it has gotten or paperworks associated with it?

~~~
harha
My reading is that it’s the same model: “Their order for additional 737-8s“

The upgrades are necessary in any case to be certified.

~~~
numpad0
To me they seem carefully worded to match some semantic details than simply
mixed up.

